# 4-Digit Password Changes Itself



## onevoice1255 (Nov 13, 2011)

I was re-directed here after posting this issue a while back. I am the Ex. Dir. for a Drug Prevention Org. and when we moved offices we cleaned out all the towers and Installed all the same OS, and MS Pro. Office, and set all the passwords the same. 

When we set up our new office I logged onto one of the computers that was donated to us using the same simple pw. The system worked fine for about a week, then one day after turning the tower on I was bounced out with a wrong PW message. It gave me the hint, but the PW is 4 digit of the same number (very simple).

My guess is the donor saw the IP address appear, and even though she is out of state, she changed the password, as she was an IT Pro. There's no reason why she would do this, but is it possible, as there is no way to access the system?

Any help would be great.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

We cannot assist with Password Help or circumvention. 
If your donated computer is on a different Network from a different state,and it has a fresh install of Windows and it gets it's IP address automatically from your DHCP Server (your internet providers router) it may have the same IP address assigned from your internet router, but the outside routers IP address, which is what your Donor can "see", will be totally different, and they cannot access your computer unless they know the internet routers IP address and your computer password. 


> when we moved offices we cleaned out all the towers and Installed all the same OS,


 You should have created more then one account for each user an Admin user that makes changes on the computer and Standard users for the other users that can't make changes. If one user account is corrupted or you can't login, you can login with an Admin user account and reset the Standard users Password.
Since you just installed, just reinstall again, but make one Admin account and a Standard users account for each person that is logging on to each computer.


----------



## onevoice1255 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the expedient reply...!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Also when you login, if using the Numeric Keypad on the right side of the keyboard, be sure *NUM Lock* is turned on. 
And, try the *O*n*S*creen*K*eyboard to login if the keyboard is not activating at login.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Can't tell by your timeline, but if the previous IT person reinstalled Windows, it's possible they installed a remote access program for servicing the PCs. Try connecting a different keyboard just in case you have a stuck key or try contacting your previous tech. If you still can't access the computer, find a local tech who can reset your access and make sure the other PCs aren't remotely accessible to someone.


----------



## onevoice1255 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions...I will try them all!


----------



## onevoice1255 (Nov 13, 2011)

I just want to know if each tower has its own IP address? Because I was using the computer for about a week logging in with 9999. Then one day it says "wrong password" and the 'hint' was the same as I entered it. The lady that donated it lived in the same state as me and would have no reason to hijack this tower, unless she did it by accident. She donated it 5 years ago, and has moved to another state last year...If there are no other answers I must be correct, that someone can remotely take control of a tower if they know the IP address of a specific tower.
Thanks


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, if you are using a router, every computer connected to it will have its own Private, LAN IP address. No, that does not mean someone can take control of a PC by simply knowing the LAN IP address. LAN IP addresses are private, may change with each restart of the PC and are not accessible over the internet unless expressly configured to be within your router. 

I don't know the answer to your situation. We can only provide a guess based on the info you've provided.


----------

